# Attn newbies: litter vs beads



## skimask (Mar 11, 2010)

This response is related to information regarding the use of cat litter as a media for cigar humidification. Several posts can be found on this forum and the www abroad.

Ok let me get this straight:
You have over $3K in cigars
You have a $1K humidor
You’ve purchased expensive accessories
You even bought that nice $60 cigar ashtray
In reality you’ve spent all of this money on a habit with detrimental health results (and yes, a tobacco habit will cause health problems in the long run). 

NOW YOU WANT TO CHEAP OUT WHEN IT COMES TO HUMIDIFICATION MEDIA! 

I don’t get people, I really don’t sometimes. 

A quote from catlittercrystals.net
“The extra strength refers to the powerful property of the odor control by Exquisicat Crystals Cat litter. Though the smell cannot be exactly classified as sweet it has a fresh aura and is also suitable for multiple cats”

Hope you didn’t buy extra strength. Lol 

Hey, I’m all for saving money. But a cheap mentality doesn’t extend to the well being of my cigar collection. Nothing and I mean nothing will ever get me to use Cat litter in my humidor. 
I’m aware of the term “you can take a horse to water, but you can’t get him to drink”. With that being said, my intention isn’t to change the minds of those geniuses who are currently using cat litter. I couldn’t care less what you do with your health and money. My concern goes out to the new comers. The ones who are easily persuaded by the saving of a buck or two and the so called “expert” advise found on the internet.

My message to new cigar enthusiasts: Use the right tools for the job. This stuff is designed for cats to piss on. Heartfelt is designed for humidity control. For the love of god, pay the one time fee and be done with it. 

You would never get advice like this from a worthy tabaconist. And for good reason.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

skimask,

Just a word of advice from a fellow puffer, so take it for what it's worth, but you might want to introduce yourself in the New Pufferfish forums first, especially before posting a rant or attacking the opinions and practices of others here. A great many people share large differences in how exactly they maintain their cigars, and for every "This doesn't work" statement, there is an equal and opposite "This works everytime" statement. Yes, they're cheaper, both in "concept" and in price, but many here can testify to their humidification purposes. Just ask around.

Also, many here do not "have over $3K in cigars, a $1K humidor, expensive accessories, or that nice $60 cigar ashtray." Read deeper into this forum and you will see that many here are just starting themselves, true newbies, and are simply looking to make this great hobby of ours affordable for them too.

That being said, we all look forward to contributing members who create positive interactions, so enjoy your time here and Welcome to Puff!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

unsafegraphics said:


> skimask,
> 
> Just a word of advice from a fellow puffer, so take it for what it's worth, but you might want to introduce yourself in the New Pufferfish forums first, especially before posting a rant or attacking the opinions and practices of others here. A great many people share large differences in how exactly they maintain their cigars, and for every "This doesn't work" statement, there is an equal and opposite "This works everytime" statement. Yes, they're cheaper, both in "concept" and in price, but many here can testify to their humidification purposes. Just ask around.
> 
> ...


 :tpd:

and welcome to the tank.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have argued my point on this many times. To me, i see it as 'use what works'. If you wanna spend $35 on 8 oz of HF beads and they work for you, great! I personally use Silica crystals in my coolidor and they work great. Actually out of all my humidors, that one stays the most consistent through the IL winters. I almost never have to recharge it. My other 2 (real) humi's, i have to recharge them monthly. 

Also, the comparison i make, is that coolers can work very well for storing cigars. They are not 'made' for storing cigars, but they still do it well. Does this make me a cheap bastard that doesnt care about his smokes? Maybe in your eyes it does, but to me it works quite well. I mean the cooler only cost $15, and it holds several hundred cigars. Also, b/c i didnt spend much on the 'real' humidors, does that mean i m cheap? I saved money, so i can spend it on more cigars! And so what if i store a $25 opus in a $15 coolidor with silica beads as a humi device?! They smoke just as well as the cigars in my other more expensive humidors.

Also according to your logic i shouldnt be using 25 cent matches to light my Opus. Or a $2 cutter. Even if they work just fine for me. OK i'm done now.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

bilingue23 said:


> I have argued my point on this many times. To me, i see it as 'use what works'. If you wanna spend $35 on 8 oz of HF beads and they work for you, great! I personally use Silica crystals in my coolidor and they work great. Actually out of all my humidors, that one stays the most consistent through the IL winters. I almost never have to recharge it. My other 2 (real) humi's, i have to recharge them monthly.
> 
> Also, the comparison i make, is that coolers can work very well for storing cigars. They are not 'made' for storing cigars, but they still do it well. Does this make me a cheap bastard that doesnt care about his smokes? Maybe in your eyes it does, but to me it works quite well. I mean the cooler only cost $15, and it holds several hundred cigars. Also, b/c i didnt spend much on the 'real' humidors, does that mean i m cheap? I saved money, so i can spend it on more cigars! And so what if i store a $25 opus in a $15 coolidor with silica beads as a humi device?! They smoke just as well as the cigars in my other more expensive humidors.
> 
> Also according to your logic i shouldnt be using 25 cent matches to light my Opus. Or a $2 cutter. Even if they work just fine for me. OK i'm done now.


Let the church say... :amen:


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I use "Crystals clear litter pearls" for over 5 months and love them. They work just fine!

P.S. I am an "geniuses"!!


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow...

Welcome to the forum?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow. A new member that has shown his misunderstanding of the hobby straight up. Nothing like a rant within 2 posts & on the very same day you joined. :horn: Good luck with your membership here.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Hahaha I love it, the internet is great isn't it. Welcome to Puff, enjoy your stay......


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Although the OP may have not followed certain unspoken etiquette when posting as a new forum member... I found _Mr. skimask's_ post to be kinda entertaining actually. Ecspecially this little tidbit here.



skimask said:


> This stuff is designed for cats to piss on. Heartfelt is designed for humidity control. For the love of god, pay the one time fee and be done with it.


You gotta admit... That's pretty funny. :clap2:

:welcome: to Puff skimask... May want to tone it down just a bit though. Your kinda coming off like you have some stock in the company.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Although the OP may have not followed certain unspoken etiquette when posting as a new forum member... I found _Mr. skimask's_ post to be kinda entertaining actually. Ecspecially this little tidbit here.
> 
> You gotta admit... That's pretty funny. :clap2:
> 
> :welcome: to Puff skimask... May want to tone it down just a bit though. Your kinda coming off like you have some stock in the company.:mrgreen:


But can you trust someone in a ski mask? LMAO. J/K.eace:


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

I personally believe (call me naive if you want) one does not have to spend as much as possible to fully enjoy a hobby.

Is it "cheaping out" when you fill up your car at cheaper gas stations? Just because there is a different name on the product and it costs less, does not make it any less functional (of course tobacconists would sell Heartfelt over cat litter, higher prices=more profit).

Not trying to tear anyone down, just wanted to add my 2cents.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> But can you trust someone in a ski mask? LMAO. J/K.eace:


Kind of a redflag huh?:mod: :rotfl:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dude, don't come on here gettin' all combative. That's a bad move, assuming you want a future here.

This is nothing but age-old silica media diatribe. The fact is that silica media (gel) has been around since the 18th century and was popularized by museums for use in humidity-sensitive preservations. During the cigar boom of the 1990's, a couple of entrepreneurs took this idea to heart and began marketing it to cigar enthusiasts. Since then, it's become a bulwark.

Yes, silica media is silica media, but you also have to consider buffering it. Buffering is a matter of "convenience". If you don't mind dealing with silica gel's fundamental properties, adjust it to where you like it. That's what Heartfelt and museum beads do. They simply add salts to achieve the desired RH, based on an assumed volume of silica gel.

It's not rocket science and it's not foreign to us here.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Now see skimask... You've went ahead & pissed off Don!:lol:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I listen to a few people here, kinda Mentors to me of sorts! When they say something I listen, so far they haven't and they did recommend heartfelt so for now Davids got my business.
As forest would say that's all I have to say on that, LOL


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

"so called expert" advice? Im pretty sure you can search every forum topic and never find anyone offering "expert" advice. What you will find are people sharing there experiences with certain products and it happens to be extremely helpful, thank you fellow puffers.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

obleedo said:


> "so called expert" advice? Im pretty sure you can search every forum topic and never find anyone offering "expert" advice. What you will find are people sharing there experiences with certain products and it happens to be extremely helpful, thank you fellow puffers.


Well said! we all make our own choice based on info or people we trust.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Im Confused apart from the people who offer their opinions based on their vast experience. 

What qualifies anyone to be an expert or to belittle anyone over their choice in humidity control?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Im Confused apart from the people who offer their opinions based on their vast experience.
> 
> What qualifies anyone to be an expert or to belittle anyone over their choice in humidity control?


3K in a 1K humi apparently. Sorry I cant offer any advice as it seems I'm over/under qualified. 6K in a 0.5K Wineador. (Tongue planted firmly in cheek).


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> 3K in a 1K humi apparently. Sorry I cant offer any advice as it seems I'm over/under qualified. 6K in a 0.5K Wineador. (Tongue planted firmly in cheek).


 Nice Warren and Tash the reason gets no clearer than that!!!!!:dudep.s. Kelly S8ter rules)


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> I use "Crystals clear litter pearls" for over 5 months and love them. They work just fine!
> 
> *P.S. I am an "geniuses*"!!


Sear-e-us-leigh Awsum


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

pointbreak said:


> :dudep.s. Kelly S8ter rules)


Sorry I can't let that go unanswered, isn't Kelly Slater that old dude that tries to surf? Taj is where it's at......oke::mrgreen:


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> I use "Crystals clear litter pearls" for over 5 months and love them. They work just fine!
> 
> P.S. I am an "geniuses"!!


I just now caught that he called us geniuses. Wtf. :twitch:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Sorry I can't let that go unanswered, isn't Kelly Slater that old dude that tries to surf? Taj is where it's at......oke::mrgreen:


Problem is that most of us dont give a stuff about either of them. LMAO. Shame, but true.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:

and the......
"Wheels on the bus go round and round.........."


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

:banplease:Sorry for the thread hijack and complete off topic ramblings, what were we talking about again?:banplease:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Glad I was not on the "Short Bus!"

I walked to school---LOL


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks maybe...just maybe that an established member may have made up a new profile to hide behind to say something controversial. Kinda like wearing an um...skimask?


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

RazzBarlow said:


> Am I the only one that thinks maybe...just maybe that an established member may have made up a new profile to hide behind to say something controversial. Kinda like wearing an um...skimask?


Interesting idea. That could be one explanation...


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Glad I was not on the "Short Bus!"
> 
> I walked to school---LOL


 wasnt it hard to see with that helmet on tho??:fear:


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> Sorry I can't let that go unanswered, isn't Kelly Slater that old dude that tries to surf? Taj is where it's at......oke::mrgreen:


 See ya at Bells,Taj is good Parko better,Mick rules all three,Kelly 9 time world champ will be 10 in 2010!!!!Go old dude!!!!:dude::mrgreen::tea::focus: Cheers P.B.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:
> 
> and the......
> "Wheels on the bus go round and round.........."


Stop the world/thread and let me off. I'm tired of going round and round!!

I will not join in this silly game, so stop the world and let me off!!
 :director: AND CUT!! that a takeeace:eace:


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

I am going to hijack this thread and started talking about cat litter....

I use the stuff and it works fine. 

What I don't understand is why would you have such an issue with passive humidification (gels, beads, litter) when you got the cash to invest in a more active unit(hydra, oasis, etc.)


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

ongreystreet said:


> What I don't understand is why would you have such an issue with passive humidification (gels, beads, litter) when you got the cash to invest in a more active unit(hydra, oasis, etc.)


Because they are hit 'n miss. Beads work every time. It's not about cash, it's about consistency.

Now, if you'd said, Avallo Accumonitor... that's a horse of a different color.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Ultra Pet Ultra Pearls Cat Litter, 5-Pound Pouch: Amazon.com: Grocery

Great stuff!

This one too:
http://www.amazon.com/Crystals-especially-Forever-Litter-Trays®/dp/B002PBCQDG/ref=pd_bxgy_gro_img_b


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I just don't give a damn what anyone else has for humidification as long as they are happy with it and it works for them!!

I can see irony in it as far as the cost of cigars vs the cost of kitty litter, but I also know that translates to more money for stogies  !!

Also, as Don said, it IS about consistency so do what works. Your cigar "social status" is not immediately linked to your choice of humidification (unless I missed the memo, which could be the case) haha

Welcome to Puff!!


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Because they are hit 'n miss. Beads work every time. It's not about cash, it's about consistency.
> 
> Now, if you'd said, Avallo Accumonitor... that's a horse of a different color.


I also meant to add for what is probably a large humidor(1k is a lot of money for a humidor)

I would probably use both for a large humidor.


----------



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

All kinds of stuff ends up being useful for other things. Duct tape was originally supposed to be used to waterproof ammunition boxes during WWII, now look at it. I'm all for innovation, if kitty litter works better than some other stuff out there I'm not going to ignore that. But then again I do have a cat and I don't want him to get any ideas...


----------



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

cigllortars said:


> All kinds of stuff ends up being useful for other things. Duct tape was originally supposed to be used to waterproof ammunition boxes during WWII, now look at it. I'm all for innovation, if kitty litter works better than some other stuff out there I'm not going to ignore that. But then again I do have a cat and I don't want him to get any ideas...


Just wanted to add that Superglue was early used as a means of instant wound closing.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

i got nothin to add....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> i got nothin to add....


Ditto Terry
Info we share then we all decide what to do ourselves, I don't care what people use. I don't take it personal if people like or do something different than me!


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Wait . . . . you mean to tell me that you can use cat litter in a humidor? Whoa!



YourNoob said:


> Just wanted to add that Superglue was early used as a means of instant wound closing.


That . . . I didn't know that, either.


----------



## Herficionado (Jun 19, 2009)

I love beads! :blabla:


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

Dan-Hur said:


> Wait . . . . you mean to tell me that you can use cat litter in a humidor? Whoa!
> 
> That . . . I didn't know that, either.


yup... you can even use that stuff they use to keep paintings at a certain humidity level in the museums and shit.. or that stuff they use to keep musical instruments at a proper humidity level.. 
all the same really.. 
some company in japan came up with the whole thing some years ago i think..

at least thats what i thought i read on the internets the other day..


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

YourNoob said:


> Just wanted to add that Superglue was early used as a means of instant wound closing.


and still used today in some places.. cept its a different kinda glue.. not the same superglue stuff. thats stinggy.. haha


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

beads seems to be a good choice !:usa:


----------



## Captain_Ron (Feb 1, 2007)

And just maybe there selling the clear cat litter as Heartfelt beads ......hmmm who knows which would equal a lot more profit 
Don't know just saying


----------

